# ghostscript/foomatic-rip printing error

## thegnome

Hi,

I have the following packages installed:

cups-1.3.6-r2 (~x86)

ghostscript-gpl-8.61-r3

foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720

foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501

foomatic-db-ppds-20060720

hplip-2.7.12-r1 (~x86)

My printer is an HP Officejet Pro K550, which is connected to a Netgear WGPS606 print server.  This is installed in cups as an LPD/LPR queue.  Using older versions (now not in portage, and I can't remember the version numbers) of cups/foomatic/ghostscript/hplip I've had the printer working fine.

With the packages above however, cups fails to print a test page (sent from the cups web interface) with the error "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed" (using cups-1.2.12-r6 cups stops at "data file sent" and gets no further).  The printer queue is set up correctly as the printer takes in a sheet of paper when a test page is sent, but does not print anything.  The PPD the printer is using is from the hplip package.

The cups error_log shows the following when a test page is sent (edited to remove timings):

```
Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

[Job 17] Adding start banner page "none".

Discarding unused job-created event...

[Job 17] Adding job file of type application/postscript.

[Job 17] Adding end banner page "none".

[Job 17] Queued on "HP_K550" by "root".

[Job 17] hold_until = 0

Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

[Job 17] job-sheets=none,none

[Job 17] banner_page = 0

[Job 17] argv[0]="HP_K550"

[Job 17] argv[1]="17"

[Job 17] argv[2]="root"

[Job 17] argv[3]="Test Page"

[Job 17] argv[4]="1"

[Job 17] argv[5]="job-uuid=urn:uuid:73d594b4-5f42-3f66-68db-feb709163556"

[Job 17] argv[6]="/var/spool/cups/d00017-001"

[Job 17] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

[Job 17] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

[Job 17] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

[Job 17] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

[Job 17] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

[Job 17] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

[Job 17] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

[Job 17] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/var/run/cups"

[Job 17] envp[8]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

[Job 17] envp[9]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@forsterite.norphos.co.uk"

[Job 17] envp[10]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.3.6"

[Job 17] envp[11]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

[Job 17] envp[12]="USER=root"

[Job 17] envp[13]="CUPS_SERVER=/var/run/cups/cups.sock"

[Job 17] envp[14]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

[Job 17] envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

[Job 17] envp[16]="CHARSET=utf-8"

[Job 17] envp[17]="LANG=en_GB.UTF8"

[Job 17] envp[18]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/HP_K550.ppd"

[Job 17] envp[19]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

[Job 17] envp[20]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript"

[Job 17] envp[21]="DEVICE_URI=lpd://plagioclase.norphos.co.uk/L1"

[Job 17] envp[22]="PRINTER=HP_K550"

[Job 17] envp[23]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=printer/HP_K550"

[Job 17] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 21157)

[Job 17] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 21158)

[Job 17] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/lpd (PID 21159)

Discarding unused job-state-changed event...

cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 15 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

[Job 17] Page = 612x792; 18,36 to 594,783

[Job 17] slow_collate=0, slow_duplex=0, slow_order=0

[Job 17] Before copy_comments - %!PS-Adobe-3.0

[Job 17] %!PS-Adobe-3.0

[Job 17] %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

[Job 17] %%Pages: 1

[Job 17] %%LanguageLevel: 1

[Job 17] %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

[Job 17] %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset testprint/1.3

[Job 17] %%DocumentNeededResources: font Helvetica Helvetica-Bold Times-Roman

[Job 17] %%Creator: Michael Sweet, Apple Inc.

[Job 17] %%CreationDate: D:20070606214000+0500

[Job 17] %%Title: Test Page

[Job 17] %%EndComments

[Job 17] Before copy_prolog - %%BeginProlog

[Job 17] Before copy_setup - %%Page: 1 1

[Job 17] Before page loop - %%Page: 1 1

[Job 17] Copying page 1...

[Job 17] pagew = 576.0, pagel = 747.0

[Job 17] bboxx = 0, bboxy = 0, bboxw = 612, bboxl = 792

[Job 17] PageLeft = 18.0, PageRight = 594.0

[Job 17] PageTop = 783.0, PageBottom = 36.0

[Job 17] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

[Job 17] Wrote 1 pages...

PID 21157 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops) exited with no errors.

[CGI] lang="en_GB.UTF8", locale="/en_GB"...

[CGI] lang="en_GB.UTF8", locale="/en_GB"...

[CGI] lang="en_GB.UTF8", locale="/en_GB"...

cupsdCloseClient: 15

PID 21156 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi) exited with no errors.

[Job 17] foomatic-rip version $Revision$ running...

[Job 17] Parsing PPD file ...

[Job 17] *cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip"

[Job 17] Added option ColorSpace

[Job 17] Added option Resolution

[Job 17] Added option PageSize

[Job 17] Added option PageRegion

[Job 17] Added option Model

[Job 17] Added option PrintoutMode

[Job 17] Added option InputSlot

[Job 17] Added option ImageableArea

[Job 17] Added option PaperDimension

[Job 17] Added option Duplex

[Job 17] Added option Quality

[Job 17] Added option Font

[Job 17] 

[Job 17] Parameter Summary

[Job 17] -----------------

[Job 17] 

[Job 17] Spooler: cups

[Job 17] Printer: HP_K550

[Job 17] Shell: /bin/sh

[Job 17] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/HP_K550.ppd

[Job 17] ATTR file: 

[Job 17] Printer model: HP OfficeJet Pro K550 Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

[Job 17] Job title: Test Page

[Job 17] File(s) to be printed: 

[Job 17] <STDIN>

[Job 17] 

[Job 17] GhostScript extra search path ('GS_LIB'): /usr/share/cups/fonts

[Job 17] Pondering option 'job-uuid=urn:uuid:73d594b4-5f42-3f66-68db-feb709163556'

[Job 17] Unknown option job-uuid=urn:uuid:73d594b4-5f42-3f66-68db-feb709163556.

[Job 17] 

[Job 17] ================================================

[Job 17] 

[Job 17] File: <STDIN>

[Job 17] 

[Job 17] ================================================

[Job 17] 

[Job 17] Reading PostScript input ...

[Job 17] --> This document is DSC-conforming!

[Job 17] 

[Job 17] -----------

[Job 17] Found: %%BeginProlog

[Job 17] Found: %%EndProlog

[Job 17] 

[Job 17] -----------

[Job 17] Found: %%BeginSetup

[Job 17] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PrintoutMode Normal

[Job 17] Option: PrintoutMode=Normal --> Setting option

[Job 17] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PrintoutMode=Normal

[Job 17] Option: PrintoutMode=Normal --> Setting option

[Job 17] Found: %%BeginFeature: *InputSlot Default

[Job 17] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

[Job 17] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: InputSlot=Default

[Job 17] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

[Job 17] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Quality FromPrintoutMode

[Job 17] Option: Quality=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

[Job 17] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Quality=@PrintoutMode

[Job 17] Option: Quality=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

[Job 17] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageRegion Letter

[Job 17] Option: PageRegion=Letter --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

[Job 17] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Letter

[Job 17] Option: PageSize=Letter --> Setting option

[Job 17] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Duplex None

[Job 17] Option: Duplex=None --> Setting option

[Job 17] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Duplex=None

[Job 17] Option: Duplex=None --> Setting option

[Job 17] Found: %%EndSetup

[Job 17] Inserting PostScript code for CUPS' page accounting

[Job 17] 

[Job 17] -----------

[Job 17] New page:  1 1

[Job 17] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

[Job 17] 

[Job 17] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

[Job 17] Found: %%EndPageSetup

[Job 17] End of page header

[Job 17] Stopping search for page header options

[Job 17] Found:

[Job 17] lineto            % Move there...

[Job 17] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

[Job 17] 

[Job 17] 

[Job 17] Starting renderer

[Job 17] JCL: <job data> 

[Job 17] 

[Job 17] 

[Job 17] Closing renderer

[Job 17] renderer PID kid4=21164

[Job 17] renderer command: gs -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=ijs -sIjsServer=hpijs -sDeviceManufacturer="HEWLETT-PACKARD" -sDeviceModel="Officejet Pro K550" -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=612 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=792 -dDuplex=false -r300 -sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=2,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=2,PS:MediaPosition=7 -dIjsUseOutputFD -sOutputFile=- -

[Job 17] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=ijs' '-sIjsServer=hpijs' '-sDeviceManufacturer=HEWLETT-PACKARD' '-sDeviceModel=Officejet Pro K550' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=612' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=792' '-dDuplex=false' '-r300' '-sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=2,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=2,PS:MediaPosition=7' '-dIjsUseOutputFD' '-sOutputFile=/dev/fd/3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

Discarding unused job-progress event...

[Job 17] Error: /ioerror in --showpage--

[Job 17] Operand stack:

[Job 17] 1   true

[Job 17] Execution stack:

[Job 17] %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   false   1   %stopped_push   1905   1   3   %oparray_pop   1904   1   3   %oparray_pop   1888   1   3   %oparray_pop   1771   1   3   %oparray_pop   --nostringval--   %errorexec_pop   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   1777   0   3   %oparray_pop   --nostringval--   --nostringval--

[Job 17] Dictionary stack:

[Job 17] --dict:1154/1684(ro)(G)--   --dict:1/20(G)--   --dict:99/200(L)--

[Job 17] Current allocation mode is local

[Job 17] Last OS error: 32

[Job 17] GPL Ghostscript 8.61: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1

[Job 17] renderer return value: 1

[Job 17] renderer received signal: 1

[Job 17] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

[Job 17] KID4 finished

[Job 17] Process dying with "Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.", exit stat: 3

[Job 17] error: Illegal seek (29)

[Job 17] Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.

[Job 17] KID4 exited with status 0

[Job 17] KID3 exited with status 3

[Job 17] Renderer exit stat: 3

[Job 17] Renderer process finished

[Job 17] Killing process 21163 (KID3)

[Job 17] Process dying with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 3

[Job 17] error: Bad file descriptor (9)

[Job 17] Error closing renderer

PID 21158 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 3!

Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

[Job 17] Connected to 192.168.0.122:515 (IPv4) (local port 1023)...

[Job 17] lpd_command 02 L1

[Job 17] Sending command string (4 bytes)...

[Job 17] Reading command status...

[Job 17] lpd_command returning 0

[Job 17] Control file is:

[Job 17] Hforsterite.norphos.co.uk

[Job 17] Proot

[Job 17] JTest Page

[Job 17] ldfA159forsterite.norp

[Job 17] UdfA159forsterite.norp

[Job 17] NTest Page

[Job 17] lpd_command 02 100 cfA159forsterite.norp

[Job 17] Sending command string (27 bytes)...

[Job 17] Reading command status...

[Job 17] lpd_command returning 0

[Job 17] lpd_command 03 20480 dfA159forsterite.norp

[Job 17] Sending command string (29 bytes)...

[Job 17] Reading command status...

[Job 17] lpd_command returning 0

PID 21159 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/lpd) exited with no errors.

[Job 17] File 0 is complete.

[Job 17] Job stopped due to filter errors.
```

The two key lines seem to be: 

 *Quote:*   

> [Job 17] GhostScript extra search path ('GS_LIB'): /usr/share/cups/fonts
> 
> [Job 17] Pondering option 'job-uuid=urn:uuid:73d594b4-5f42-3f66-68db-feb709163556'
> 
> [Job 17] Unknown option job-uuid=urn:uuid:73d594b4-5f42-3f66-68db-feb709163556.

  and  *Quote:*   

> [Job 17] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=ijs' '-sIjsServer=hpijs' '-sDeviceManufacturer=HEWLETT-PACKARD' '-sDeviceModel=Officejet Pro K550' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=612' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=792' '-dDuplex=false' '-r300' '-sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=2,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=2,PS:MediaPosition=7' '-dIjsUseOutputFD' '-sOutputFile=/dev/fd/3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2
> 
> Discarding unused job-progress event...
> 
> [Job 17] Error: /ioerror in --showpage--
> ...

 

As far as I can tell, foomatic-rip seems to be passing an unrecognised command to ghostscript (the renderer).

First, has anyone come across this problem before and found a solution?  Or does any have a suggestion to try?

Secondly, if this is an unsolved bug, who should it be filed with?  foomatic-rip maintainers or hplip maintainers (the source of the PPD file?

----------

